# Stihl 029 Super



## SteveK (Nov 17, 2008)

Forgive me if this is the wrong place as i'm new here. I have a Stihl 029 Super that i got off ebay, it came with a scored cylinder unbeknown to me. I emailed him back and he said he was sorry and shipped another... that worked fine but turns out that one was scored too. 

So i was stuck with the first one that would start cold but not start up again after i ran out of gas and one that was useable if i used a little heavier mix and it ran well. I put the other one away i drained all the fluids and i had put a carb kit in it before i knew the cylinder was shot... so to storage it went a year later i decided i'm going to rebuild them both after i got a new cylinder and piston for both for 180 to my door. 


I started with the one i put away, the one that i put the carb kit in. I replaced the jug, piston and rings and sealed it. I put it back together. It wouldn't start for the life of me after i did this. i put gas straight into the cylinder and still no luck. I got a new spark plug and i got it to go for a second. Then i cleaned up the old plug and put it in to see and i was able to consistently start it in the third position of the choke on the 6th pull with out the air filter on. It would stay running but at high idle, i was trying to adjust it to get the sprocket to stop spinning in idle but i'm not sure i know exactly how to do this or if my carb is just bad. When i put the air filter in... no go it won't start.

I noticed when it first fired around the spark plug you could see some oil/gas on the outside of the cylinder is it just not tightened properly?

So where do i go from here. I want to make sure i know how to do it for the next one. 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## cmetalbend (Nov 19, 2008)

Well there's a hundred ways you need to go. Run a compression test first. Just for a place to start. The little ( gas & oil) at the plug is normal long as it's not excessive. And yes it's probably just a loose plug or faulty comp washer. Where are your mixture screws set at? Did you check the impulse line, fuel line, change the fuel filter when you rebuilt the carb? Check the spark screen in the muffler? Check if you have good spark? We need alittle more info, and we'll be glad to help. opcorn:


----------



## SteveK (Nov 19, 2008)

First thing i checked was the fuel system... and it all came out ok. I was baffeled... however the problem ended up being the airfilter it was not passing enough air. With a new one i can consistently start it on the third pull after tinkering with the carb. I can get it to idle between 2-2.5 minutes then it dies like clock work where do i go from here?


----------



## SteveK (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh and i finished re building the other one lastnight and that one runs great.


----------



## ironman_gq (Nov 19, 2008)

sounds like a carb problem. if its too rich at idle it will idle until it loads up and chokes out. try running 3/4 turns out on the low screw and work from there.


----------

